

Now Hiring - TazeTSchnitzel
https://medium.com/@zip/now-hiring-50e2f743c594

======
wyclif
Needs much more specificity wrt the young white guy requirements; you're not
optimising enough. You want young white guys, but that's way too general. You
need them to be unmarried (no kids, either) with no negotiating skills, and
into algo, dubstep, typography, and expensive road bikes. Low self-esteem is
also crucial.

------
vezzy-fnord
Passable, but full of cliches. The race and sex references are also lazy and
overdone.

~~~
flurie
I find that "Dear Future Homejoy Engineer"[1] sets a high bar.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8794956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8794956)

~~~
onedev
Oh dear god, I remember that. I wonder how that conversation went internally
after that....

------
taytus
"top-tier rich white men" this is not funny, this is stupid. I stopped reading
after that.

------
sidcool
I really did not understand much from the article. What do they exactly want?
ELI5 anyone?

------
jbhatab
As a fairly new person to the tech industry, I have to say that the average
tech job from a dev perspective has a very laid back feeling and usually they
try to cater to my happiness. Maybe this is because of who I'm applying to
though.

------
pacquiao882
I thought this would be an article about the state of hiring in silicon valley
or the tech industry. Is this supposed to be sarcasm? It's actually hard to
tell and makes the author look bad.

------
mimighost
Remind me of poor peter

------
chad_strategic
Lol, reminds me of my last start up job...

Good thing I quit.

